# SFC SFB einfügen



## hbedir (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Forum Benutzer,
ich möchte gerne SFC21 aus dem Bibliothek " builtin" einfügen aber das geht nicht. Wie kann ich es realisieren.


----------



## hbedir (12 Januar 2010)

Ich habe es scho rausgefunden, danke.
Man muss die SFC's aus dem standard Bibliothek einfügen.


----------

